# لماذا تجسد الله في ذكر وليس انثي



## T3rafon Al 7aq (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه لجميع اعذاء المنتدي*
*ده سؤال يساله البعض*
لماذا أختار الله ي أن يتجسد في جسد ذكر وليس أنثى ليكون يسوع المسيح الذكر
هل هو يفضل أن يكون ذكر وليس أنثى 
والرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 نوفمبر 2010)

عزبزى اهلا بيك 
هذا سؤال حلو ساحاول ان ارد عليه عزيزى الموضوع ليس تحيزا من الله لجنس معين ولكن بحسب فكر الكتاب عزيزى يوجد ادم الاول الذى اخطأ فى الجنه وبهذة الخطية ساد الموت على جميع البشر وتوارثنا نحن الخطية الاصلية من ابونا ادم 
والمسيح هو ادم الاخير عزيزى او ادم الثانى و هو جاء لكى يفدينا من خطية ادم الاول فى الجنه 
ومن خلاله يفدى الجنس البشرى كله سواء انثى او ذكر 
تذكر عزيزى ان الوصيه فى الجنه كانت لادم اى ان الله اعطى الوصيه لادم وادم هو الذى كسرها فكان هو المسئول امام الله عن كسره هو شخصيا للوصيه وايضا مسئول عن كسر حواء للخطيه 

انظر عزيزى لهذة الايات فى رسالة روميه فهى توضح فكرتى 
روميه 5 :18
فاذا كما بخطية واحد صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونه هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة 

اذا بعصيان ادم دخلت الخطية والموت الى العالم وبخلاص المسيح (ادم الثانى ) صار الخلاص للجميع 

ربنا يباركك عزيزى


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*سؤال لا معنى له الا المجادلة من سائله
فماذا لو كان تجسد في امرأة و ليس رجل؟
فسيكون السؤال : لماذا اختار امرأة و ليس رجل؟ هل المرأة افضل من الرجل؟

سؤال سفسطائي حتى لا يستحق عناء الاجابة
لكن باختصار لأن المسيح بكر كل خليقة
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هو فعلا اخويا جيسوس سن سؤال ملوش معنى بس وفعلا لو الله اتجسد فى امرأة طب ما الرجاله هتقول اشمعنى بس اهو بنحاول يمكن يكون فى حد تعباه النقطه ديه ولا حاجه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

